# My mother feeds begin strips and is denial that they are bad for her dogs......



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

please post any links you have against Begging Strips, so I can prove her wrong that these are junk treats and bad for her shitzues! Thanks so much!


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

My Bella loves them, but we don't feed them to her any more. We cook real bacon for her on Saturday mornings and if we have left overs we use them as "Good Girl" treats during the week


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just read the ingredients and that will tell the whole story. Nasty!!!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Here are a couple of links describing the known cancer causing ingredients in Beggin Stips and some other popular grocery store treats:

Where?s the Beef? Why your dog should never eat another Milk-Bone or Beggin Strip, and you should avoid the Slim Jims. | Dirty Popcorn

Killing Me Softly: The Truth Behind Pet Treat Labels | Pasados


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I fed my previous dog Buffy grocery store food and treats. I didn't know any better and thought I was a good Mom feeding her Begginstrips which she LOVED 
A year ago Dec she became very sick and tests showed a mass in her stomach and her lungs. We had no choice but to put her to sleep. It broke my heart and ever since then I have always felt guilty for not knowing how bad for her this stuff was and I DO always wonder if it was from the food we fed her. I will spend the rest of my life wondering if my ignorance caused her illness. Thats a hard thing to deal with.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

What about Pedigree DentaStix?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Kathy, I am so sorry that Buffy became so very sick. Please, please don't be so hard on yourself. We can do everything "right" and they still can get sick. All we can do our the best based on what we know at the time.
I think that all of us who have had dogs for a long time have fed grocery store food and treats, thinking we were giving them something good. My little ones loooooved Puperoni. Before the internet (and it really wasn't so long ago), we didn't have the same access to informtion or to other alternatives to feed them like we do now. We do our best, with all the best intentions, always just trying to make them happy.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Are they made in China? That alone should be a deterrent. There have been way too many issues with pet products made in China.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I give mine both Beggin Strips and DentaStix... are they really so bad? 

We fed Beggin Strips to our Yorkie and he never got sick from them.. (not saying that makes them okay..)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

There are many high quality treats that are available. I would never give a small dog Beggin' Strips and probably not dentastix nor anything made or SOURCED in China. You have to read everything very carefully. I buy some buddy bits and buddy biscuits and I also dehydrate my own chicken jerky in my oven for Tyler. I also like Kona Chips treats - the woman who started it had a dog who died from eating treats made in China so she started a company in the US to make chicken jerky. 
I don't like Dentastix because I think they're like Greenies which have been known to cause abdominal obstructions. My friend's dog whom I pet sat left Greenies to feed him. He ate one on my couch one day and a little later I saw some of it stuck to the coach. It was the most solid chunk you can imagine and nothing would remove it. I don't want that inside my dog.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh My, I think we know so much more these days and we should try and learn from it. Years ago pleople had no info on this stuff. So please dont anyone look back and feel bad-its just the times have changed. what you do now is important. Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> There are many high quality treats that are available. I would never give a small dog Beggin' Strips and probably not dentastix nor anything made or SOURCED in China. You have to read everything very carefully. I buy some buddy bits and buddy biscuits and I also dehydrate my own chicken jerky in my oven for Tyler. I also like Kona Chips treats - the woman who started it had a dog who died from eating treats made in China so she started a company in the US to make chicken jerky.
> I don't like Dentastix because I think they're like Greenies which have been known to cause abdominal obstructions. My friend's dog whom I pet sat left Greenies to feed him. He ate one on my couch one day and a little later I saw some of it stuck to the coach. It was the most solid chunk you can imagine and nothing would remove it. I don't want that inside my dog.


Sorry to pop in but could you send me info on buying the chicken jerky.
Nickee*


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Vet said she gives her dogs DentaStix and recommended I give them to Ollie to help his tartar. I ask her about Greenies and she used one word....NO!!! She went on to say Greenies are bad and she would never give them to her pets.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yogi's Mom said:


> Sorry to pop in but could you send me info on buying the chicken jerky.
> Nickee*


Nickee - the link to their site is: Chicken Jerky for Dogs Made In The USA - KONA'S CHIPS They even have $1 samples of their snacks you can try. And they have made in the USA toys. Love them. Really nice on the phone too


munchkn8835 said:


> Vet said she gives her dogs DentaStix and recommended I give them to Ollie to help his tartar. I ask her about Greenies and she used one word....NO!!! She went on to say Greenies are bad and she would never give them to her pets.


Donna - so maybe Dentastix are made of something else. they sort of looked the same (not the color or shape) but I just assumed they might be similar.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My daughters MIL feeds her 10 year old poodle begin strips as meals. You can't tell her any different. I also use Kona Treats. There are honestly almost no treats that I trust. I have a food dehydrator and have used it with salmon and cod to make treats. I don't use any of the things that are gummy and messy. Can't stand that stuff.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I have heard the horror stories about Greenies so we don't buy those (used to buy the pill pockets, but not after reading those stories) and it makes me feel better that a vet recommended DentaStix  

They get very small bits of Beggin Strips as treats, and I have not heard/read anything bad about them until today so I am curious as to what is so bad about them...? I love how you can buy them at the grocery store, but we live near some good pet boutiques, so buying better treats wouldn't be too much of hassle either, especially with the Internet!  

Also, I don't cook and I work two jobs so I don't have time to make homemade treats or food for them, sorry if that makes me a bad doggy-mommy.. :-/


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I have heard the horror stories about Greenies so we don't buy those (used to buy the pill pockets, but not after reading those stories) and it makes me feel better that a vet recommended DentaStix
> 
> They get very small bits of Beggin Strips as treats, and I have not heard/read anything bad about them until today so I am curious as to what is so bad about them...? I love how you can buy them at the grocery store, but we live near some good pet boutiques, so buying better treats wouldn't be too much of hassle either, especially with the Internet!
> 
> *Also, I don't cook and I work two jobs so I don't have time to make homemade treats or food for them, sorry if that makes me a bad doggy-mommy.*. :-/


Courtney - it doesn't make you a bad mom at all. Just a busy one. But I really don't trust any of the dog products that are available in grocery stores...food, treats or toys (all made in china).

For those interested in making their own chicken jerky, home made jerky takes me roughly 5 minutes of prep time. I take a baking sheet, put a couple of racks on them, spray with canola oil, having bought boneless,skinless chicken breast that I freeze, I take it out and let it get just slightly softer...15 minutes and slice with a shape knife and lay it on the racks. I put them in a preheated oven at 200 degrees and cook them for 3-4 hours turning them with grabbers in between. Tyler loves them and they're the chicken we eat. With my knee injury my husband has made them twice. So it has to be easy


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I fed mine Snausages, Beggin Strips and all those soft goodies, that are so deliciously stinky treats , to our fluffs.. a long time ago, my dogs never got sick from them..
I think they must have changed the ingredients,I haven't fed them those in a long time.. I think they used to be made in the US years ago...


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I would think, being as much of a dog foodie as I am that I would have an arsenal to present, a complete file to bring up-but I do not. I especially would love to change my mothers mind about everything pedigree. She feeds her dogs pedigree, has for years.

I will never feed anything pedigree-treats, denta stix, anything. My mom has raised four dogs on it-and now has a 10 months old pom eating it. Their coats are nasty, and 1 died of cancer, a second died of complications resulting from an opperation from cancer, a third has cancerous bumps that keep popping up, and only the fourth has yet to show any signs. You would think, after 3 you would start to realize there was something wrong.

I have tried to convince her how horrible the food is, but it hasn't worked. I think she thinks I'm full of it. I would love to prepare a file for her and bring it when we go to visit, with enough facts about how horrible the ingredients are but I've sort of given up.

When Rocky was getting sick on Fromm and I was so stuck on sticking with Fromm, someone said to me 'trust what you see' and it's so simple but it's so true, often times we see the signs of a horrible diet-of things not working but it just doesn't sink in. (Fromm is wonderful by the way, just not for Rocky  )


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Beggin strips are made by purina, I don't understand why anyone would want to support a company that clearly does not care about the welfare of animals....

Dog Jerky Deaths With No FDA Recall Prompt Campaign Against Nestle Purina

Where?s the Beef? Why your dog should never eat another Milk-Bone or Beggin Strip, and you should avoid the Slim Jims. | Dirty Popcorn

Purina Refuses to Recall Tainted Jerky Treats in Canada Undercover Kitty

Purina's Beneful dog food killing dogs nationwide; No recall issued by FDA - San Diego Top News | Examiner.com

Purina ‘Withdraw’, Milo’s Kitchen ‘Recall’

http://truthaboutpetfood2.com/purinas-inedible-animal-food 
Guys I dont' care if you are feeding a hampster, if you are buying purina, this is what you are supporting. They don't care about your pets, it's much easier for them to sell the poison and pay out in legal fees later than it would be to fess up that the food is not edible and shouldn't be sold. If you buy this stuff, this is what you promote.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Beggin strips are made by purina, I don't understand why anyone would want to support a company that clearly does not care about the welfare of animals....
> 
> Dog Jerky Deaths With No FDA Recall Prompt Campaign Against Nestle Purina
> 
> ...



...so we should also be boycotting Nestle? And Del Monte it looks like, too. You make an excellent point, but I feel like there are so many food companies that are corrupt (not to mention the FDA which CLEARLY doesn't care about animals.... not to mention how messed up the USDA is!!) that it can be almost too confusing to keep track of.

That being said, however, I will most likely not be purchasing Purina products in the future. I will also be very skeptical about Nestle and Del Monte...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I fell your pain. I tried so hard to convince my father, and then my aunt the they needed to get better food for their dog. My aunt was proud to be feeding him Beneful stew type food. He got really sick and died, well need assistance. It may very well have been brought on by the food. On the other hand he was fourteen. People do the best they can, too often they don't want to listen to our foolish, new ways. There isn't really anything you can do. Sometimes the more you try, the more they dig in to hold their ground. Logic and evidence just can't wipe away the need to remain the same. What most people aren't understanding is that now that these foods are being made in China, with toxic ingredients, it is not the same. Milk bones were wholesome enough at one time...not now.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

CorkieYorkie said:


> ...so we should also be boycotting Nestle? And Del Monte it looks like, too. You make an excellent point, but I feel like there are so many food companies that are corrupt (not to mention the FDA which CLEARLY doesn't care about animals.... not to mention how messed up the USDA is!!) that it can be almost too confusing to keep track of.
> 
> That being said, however, I will most likely not be purchasing Purina products in the future. I will also be very skeptical about Nestle and Del Monte...


We all know that money talks, I think you (anyone who reads this) should do what you think is best. My posts about the subject tend to get very strong because it's something I really believe in and I have started watching what I buy and where it's from, not just for the dogs but for us as well, and buying local for our people food too. It is not for everyone but I, would personally be very happy if people even just stopped buying their pet foods.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sadly people still fall for the "cute" Beneful commercials! I would too if I wasn't so picky on my dog food... I have a hard time with dog food from a grocery store....I think it's beyond reprehensible that they haven't pulled it off the shelves, as a precaution but I guess they think that will leave them open to more lawsuits...
I couldn't look a dog owner in the eyes if I knew my product was killing their babies.... Lawsuit or not!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

CorkieYorkie said:


> ...so we should also be boycotting Nestle? And Del Monte it looks like, too. You make an excellent point, but I feel like there are so many food companies that are corrupt (not to mention the FDA which CLEARLY doesn't care about animals.... not to mention how messed up the USDA is!!) that it can be almost too confusing to keep track of.
> 
> That being said, however, I will most likely not be purchasing Purina products in the future. I will also be very skeptical about Nestle and Del Monte...


Purina is a subsidiary/owned by (not sure of exact structure) Nestle. Often these organizations operate independently of the "parent" company, so I'm not sure of Nestle's exact relationship with Purina. I always thought they (Nestle) were a good company but have never liked the products from Purina.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Looked up DentaStix and decided that my babies won't be having them anymore. I read about seizures and furbabies dying for allergic reactions to ingredients in them and it's not worth it! I am leaning toward more sweet potato rounds--made at home-and fresh fruits and vegetables. My angels are too important to take chances for just treats!!!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm with Shellbeme. I understand lives are much busier now and people can't really sit down three times or even two times a day to eat together with their families, it's so sad, but when I think about growing up and our many dogs we loved over those years, we would never buy dog food, treats or anything else. Our dogs always ate what we ate and were never sick. They passed from being old! If we had eggs for breakfast, that's what they had, same for dinner. Stew, pork chops, spaghetti, whatever, they ate it and loved it, and were very healthy.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't feed Beggin Strips, Milk Bones or any of those grocery store type treats to Bella. I just got her some Fromm treats and she loves them. They smell good and I checked out the ingredients and I would no problem eating them myself in a moment of need...lol. She also loves the Buddy Biscuits. There are quite a few good treats out there so no need IMO to leae anything to chance and risk our babies health feeding questionable products.


----------

